# Big Al's Scarborough Livestock Return Policy?



## btcoma

I bought some otto cats from the Big Al's Scarborough location.

Though I slowly acclimated them with my tank water, one of them appeared unhealthy and died on its 2nd day. 

Anyone have experience returning a dead fish to Big Al's local store at all?

Much thanks in advance!


----------



## Fish_Man

btcoma said:


> I bought some otto cats from the Big Al's Scarborough location.
> 
> Though I slowly acclimated them with my tank water, one of them appeared unhealthy and died on its 2nd day.
> 
> Anyone have experience returning a dead fish to Big Al's local store at all?
> 
> Much thanks in advance!


dead fish = no return (IMO) You can imagine how many people that wouldn't know how to acclimate fish into a tank or cycle the tank first would want to do the same thing if a fish dies.

that is why you pick out the ones you want from the tank instead of having them pick ones up for you.


----------



## btcoma

Fish_Man said:


> dead fish = no return (IMO) You can imagine how many people that wouldn't know how to acclimate fish into a tank or cycle the tank first would want to do the same thing if a fish dies.
> 
> that is why you pick out the ones you want from the tank instead of having them pick ones up for you.


Thanks for your reply. I totally agree on a business perspective.

But I did try my best to pick out the "healthy-looking" fishes but I admit I am definitely not an expert at it.

I just thought it is reasonable there would be some kind of protection for the consumer; provided they have done their part of the research and preparation.

Thank you regardless, I am going to call them to discuss the matter.


----------



## Fish_Man

btcoma said:


> Thanks for your reply. I totally agree on a business perspective.
> 
> But I did try my best to pick out the "healthy-looking" fishes but I admit I am definitely not an expert at it.
> 
> I just thought it is reasonable there would be some kind of protection for the consumer; provided they have done their part of the research and preparation.
> 
> Thank you regardless, I am going to call them to discuss the matter.


ya no harm to give it a try. Maybe if you bring the receipt and everything they might give you another one to replace.


----------



## AquariAM

btcoma said:


> I just thought it is reasonable there would be some kind of protection for the consumer; provided they have done their part of the research and preparation.


You bought ottos. It happens. Any time you buy tiny fish, especially from a big store like that, you have to expect about 10-20% losses within the first 3 days until they fully acclimate. It's not really your fault or their fault. They move a lot of volume.

*But I did try my best to pick out the "healthy-looking" fishes but I admit I am definitely not an expert at it*

All the more reason to let it slide.


----------



## WiyRay

If you still have the body, you can try to return it anyways. 
Depends on a lot of things. Sometimes they give you full store credit, sometimes half, sometimes exchange it for a new one, and sometimes none at all . 

But the otto doesn't cost a whole lot, so it might not be worth the gas.


----------



## drknight

I bought a hi-fin emperor shark during BA's midnight madness and the next day it died. I put the dead fish in a container and took it back to the store. They gave me a new one at no charge.


----------



## AquariAM

It's an otto. Again-- fish looked unhealthy. Should not have purchased that fish if it appeared unleahty IMO. It's a tiny fragile fish. Expect 20% losses. It happens.


----------



## btcoma

AquariAM said:


> It's an otto. Again-- fish looked unhealthy. Should not have purchased that fish if it appeared unleahty IMO. It's a tiny fragile fish. Expect 20% losses. It happens.


Sorry for the confusion.

Obviously when I picked out the fish from the store, the fish did not appear unhealthy nor have any signs of disease or such.

When I say one of them appeared unhealthy and died.. it's just simple reasoning/ judgment - I simply meant the fish was probably unhealthy, thus leading to its death.

Anyhow, I called and no problem of returning at all; given the fish is covered within their 5-day livestock guarantee on freshwater fish. The Rep said it was a courtesy of Big Al's Scarborough, so maybe this policy varies on individual stores. Regardless, thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

btcoma said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Obviously when I picked out the fish from the store, the fish did not appear unhealthy nor have any signs of disease or such.
> 
> When I say one of them appeared unhealthy and died.. it's just simple reasoning/ judgment - I simply meant the fish was probably unhealthy, thus leading to its death.
> 
> Anyhow, I called and no problem of returning at all; given the fish is covered within their 5-day livestock guarantee on freshwater fish. The Rep said it was a courtesy of Big Al's Scarborough, so maybe this policy varies on individual stores. Regardless, thanks everyone for the help!


IIRC Petsmart also has a DOA livestock return policy as long as you bring the body back. IIRC it is either 7 or 14days. They also sell otocats there. Tho BA's has more selection of livestock. Good to know BA's as a 5 day DOA.


----------



## ameekplec.

Also, it's an Oto. They especially don't ship or transport well in general.


----------



## TBemba

Do other LFS in Toronto have a return dead fish policy?


----------



## AquaNeko

TBemba said:


> Do other LFS in Toronto have a return dead fish policy?


With corperate/chain LFS's I'd take them up on the return policy thing as they likely have one. With smaller private shops it's all in how the shop owner feels about it. Pending the shop and the item I may just let it go and buy another item.

Always best to ask before purchasing and getting the name of the CSR. If you speak with the owner and they ID themselves as the owner and they say no returns then it's pretty much considered final sale.


----------



## Fish_Man

btcoma said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Obviously when I picked out the fish from the store, the fish did not appear unhealthy nor have any signs of disease or such.
> 
> When I say one of them appeared unhealthy and died.. it's just simple reasoning/ judgment - I simply meant the fish was probably unhealthy, thus leading to its death.
> 
> Anyhow, I called and no problem of returning at all; given the fish is covered within their 5-day livestock guarantee on freshwater fish. The Rep said it was a courtesy of Big Al's Scarborough, so maybe this policy varies on individual stores. Regardless, thanks everyone for the help!


thats nice to know


----------



## Justin9brown9

AquariAM said:


> You bought ottos. It happens. Any time you buy tiny fish, especially from a big store like that, you have to expect about 10-20% losses within the first 3 days until they fully acclimate. It's not really your fault or their fault. They move a lot of volume.
> 
> *But I did try my best to pick out the "healthy-looking" fishes but I admit I am definitely not an expert at it*
> 
> All the more reason to let it slide.


20% if your fish die??? You need to quit the hobby


----------

